# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Buying TF2 hack

## BenRasl

Hello.
I'm willing to spend a good ammount of money for any program/cheat for TF2 that includes 100% crits and similar functions (old methods for achieving this have been patched, but I know there are new ones).
Thanks.

----------


## CheatUltimate

Add me on skype CheatUltimate

----------

